# Split property and breed suggestions



## Traffic gal (Sep 23, 2013)

OK so I'm new to this (have never owned a dog let alone a guard dog so all help is welcome).

We are G-d willing closing on our farm at the end of Nov. I have 3 kids (and hope to have more) Boy/Girl twins age 4 (with mild disabilities) and a baby boy age 7 months so my first question is can you recommend a breed I should look at that will help protect our property and be good with kids (we are planing to have a sustainable family farm and run educational programs on the farm so the Dog must be accepting of strangers also.)

The second problem is this: the property is split by a road (allbeit a quiet road but I'd say we will get 2-4 cars an hour during the day) The house and about 5 acres is on one side and the barns and 32 acres are on the other side, how do I safely allow our Dog access to both sides?

final question (sorry) do you let your guard dogs in the house or do they live outside???


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

What do you mean by guard dogs? Yes for our people guard (giant schnauzer) not really for our livestock guardian pup.... safe passage around a road? A bypass bridge over it for the dogs (and you) or a tunnel under that road.... Sorry tired am off to bed...


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Are you looking for a people/property guard or a livestock guard dog? Our livestock guard dog lives with the livestock. Our people guards live with us, but they are not allowed around groups when we have them here. Our people guards are mastiffs and probably not for the first time dog owner. They take there job seriously and do not let strangers out of their cars until I release them. We need more information on exactly what you are looking for in a dog before really recommending a breed. Blessings, Kat


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If I am understanding you correctly, you are wanting a "guard" dog that will do well with your children, socialize well with strangers who come to your educational programs and who will actually protect your ???

First off, with your place divided up as it is, that would be a great situation for two...not one...dogs. An LGD (or two LGDs) that would "stay" with whatever animals you choose to house across the street from your house would be a real nice protector of those animals. (You would need to do some studying on this type of dog because it is not your average guard dog. It is a "guardian" dog that needs to bond with the animals it will be protecting. Yet you will need to let it know you are its BOSS, though you would wind up being more a "partner" to it as it will do its own thinking in determining how to protect that 32 acres and the animals inside it. You would need to introduce it to your children as well as any other dog you may get so it will know it is ok for them to be inside that acreage. This can be a lot of work; however, if done well, you won't have to be concerned as to what is occurring across the road in that large space of land.) Then a "regular" family dog known for its abilities to guard its owner without intimidating strangers would do nicely for the other side of your property. (I would be hesitant to give either dog permission to cross the street simply for its own protection.)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would not have dogs crossing the road. We do not get 2 cars an hour and I do not let my dog cross the road. Some dogs are very savvy about cars, but it is a hit or miss deal.

Dobermanns are fine family dogs, but might not be the best one for your situation with having lots of strangers over. Standard poodles are great family dogs, not stranger friendly the way a Golden Retriever is. Poodles are not aggressive unless given reason, but will be somewhat aloof with strangers. If you do get a dobie, don't cut his ears, floppy ears are more friendly looking.

The friendliest dogs are unlikely to guard your children, even with provocation.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Its tough to have a dog that will guard your kids and family yet will not react to strangers.... Maybe a farm collie or a boxer (our boxers had great discrimination, they just have alot of energy but if you have 32 acres of room to play in, that should be enough).... Our giant schnauzer is an excellent home guardian but we have to put her up when we have visitors, she does not accept strangers...


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

What ever you decide on get them as puppies and raise them with your children , Adult dogs are not always kid friendly and 2 properties need 2 dogs or your just asking for problems ,dogs can't be allowed to cross any road unattended . You can't have a protection dog who is friendly to strangers ??? you can't have your cake and eat it too !


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I disagree with this, i.e. "...You can't have a protection dog who is friendly to strangers ??? you can't have your cake and eat it too !..."

I've always had dogs like this! They have mostly been short-haired German Shepherds or shepherd mix; however, I know there are other breeds that can do this type of guarding too. My little Karakachan is showing such signs already.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, I disagree with this, i.e. "...You can't have a protection dog who is friendly to strangers ??? you can't have your cake and eat it too !..."
> 
> I've always had dogs like this! They have mostly been short-haired German Shepherds or shepherd mix; however, I know there are other breeds that can do this type of guarding too. My little Karakachan is showing such signs already.


So you suggest 1 dog for 2 properties across a road from each other ? That would be cake and eat it too , and a personal protection dog who is friendly to strangers , maybe if your standing next to it but what good is a protection dog who would allow strangers ?:hysterical:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There are dogs that are savvy enough to allow strangers around, but if you made any kind of move toward a family member, you would be toast. There area also dogs that wouldn't do more than bark if someone tried to hurt a family member, I'm thinking of a golden retriever.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Grumpy old man said:


> So you suggest 1 dog for 2 properties across a road from each other ? That would be cake and eat it too , and a personal protection dog who is friendly to strangers , maybe if your standing next to it but what good is a protection dog who would allow strangers ?:hysterical:


Not at all Grumpy. If you'll read my first post in this thread, you'll find I recommended getting an LGD (maybe even 2) for across the road property (the 32 acres) and a family guard dog for the small acreage that would guard the family.

Like Maura, I've had great dogs who would permit anyone on my property that I permitted on the property...that is the key...that I permitted. My Apache Rose was like that. She was a shepherd mix that stayed on the upper portions of my little 6 acres watching the goats and assortment of fowl. It took her only a couple of years to intimidate all stray dogs that got interested in the place because, when she charged, it was obvious she meant to do harm. (A local policeman can attest to this when he stopped to help me get mother off the ground and back across 2 acres to our house. He literally had to wait until Apache gave him permission before he could help me.) Apache would also let UPS people carry packages from the road onto my property and down to my home, then walk them back up to the road...no problems at all. However, this one UPS man made the mistake of sticking his hand back thru to help me fasten the gate when he almost lost it! So yes, there are "family" guard dogs. I'm most familiar with the short-haired German Shepherds, although my little Karakachan is showing characteristics similar to Apache already.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

You got a lot of issues you are looking into having never owned a dog.
They can be taught the road very well (but you have to teach it or the dog dies)
They can also protect and stand off any stranger, until they are released to let the stranger come aboard! Thats not a free day pass, they need permission everytime they leave and come back.
Every puppy I breed will walk the jersey barrier on a 55mph highway, by the time they are 6 weeks old. Even this is not fool proof, if the dog is on 1 side and see's a threat to the kids over by the house, or if they are in hot line pursuit (lost 1 myself like that driving a bear off)
With 3 youngin's and a new homestead, I know you aint gonna have time to train dog to do all of that for you. (You got the everyday chore list, the extra time chore list, the raining day out door chore list, not to be confused with the rainy day indoor list) In all of that I never even touched on training a dog to be with your critters.
My advise enjoy the trip, the first egg, flower, plant, herbs, in each day there is a blessing waiting to be found:cowboy:


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

I would think more of a watch dog for your needs, and would go with a Female German Shepard, great with kids, loyal not bat crazy and would die protecting you and your kids if it comes to that.

I have Akitas but can be very hard to handle and not for someone new to large powerful dogs. our Akitas and Chihuahua have full run of the house don't want/need them to protect the Ranch and Stock, but to help protect my Wife and Kids.


----------

